# Your Go-To Guitar...



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

What is your go-to guitar in your stable? One that you pull out immediately without thinking about your other choices.

Mine is a Gibson SG Classic. I am in love with this guitar since day one. I tried to sell her but I just could not part with her.

The tone is just unbelievable.

And one more thing. P90's rock!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

My 'go to' is a Fender '62 Resissue Strat from '87 or '88. That guitar just feels *right* and sounds great...


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

For me it will always be my v-neck Deluxe Strat. Plays like a dream, great quack on position 2 and 4 and the s-1 switch works decent for when I want to thicken the tone up. Plus, my Grandma bought it for me!

















Ain't she a beauty!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I rotate my guitars. Don't really have a specific go to guitar.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hopefully three is ok... these are my three work horse guitars... recording and live.

PRS SC245... no shit this is the first Single Cut guitar I've played that all aspects perfectly suit my needs... I've owned nearly 50 guitars and this one turns my crank... floats my boat most! This guitar is everything a les paul should be. No mods. Purchased December 09.




















PRS CE22... bolt on tremolo... cheap for a PRS USA production but one hell of a great guitar... this is what I use for all my humbucker termolo stuff. Wide fat neck like my SC245... love iT! No mods but may consider a Floyd Rose Locking nut. Purchased November 06.











Blade Texas Standard Pro ( Smitty ) this is the strat that fits me perfectly it makes dust of any Fender strat I've ever owned or played. The trem king tremolo is outstanding ( custom shop add on )... operates as a fixed bridge until you move the trem arm. All my strat stuff is done with this guitar. I've since modded it with a Seymour duncan lil JB in the bridge position and a Seymour Duncal Lil 59 in the neck. I may also put a Floyd Rose Lock nut on it to get the tuning to stay in perfect... for now it's good 90% of the time... still way ahead of any Fender trem I've used. Purchased March 09.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

If pressed, I would say my Tokai Love Rocks would be #1









honourable mention to my beefed up CV Tele and the Gretsch though


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I play my PRS Standard 24 pretty much all the time. Yup. My other guitars, what few others I have, get a paltry amount of ice time compared to the Standard 24.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I have to say my 2008 Fender NOS 69 custom shop. Just can't beat it!










A very close 2nd is the Johnny Hiland PRS...


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Gotta be my anderson atom (which I desperately need to take better pictures of!). Enough LP to to do the trick, enough stratty single coil to get by, and a whole lot of other unique sounds in between. I love the volume/tone/pickup selector layout and the fretwork and next are unbeatable.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It really depends on what I feel like playing--I may grab my 12 string or my classical or bass if I want to play something like that.

If I'm trying something new I'll usually grab my Mustang.

All my guitars get a shot, and they take turns being the main guitar.

But overall I probably grab my Les Paul the most.








(Yeah, it's been modded, but it was modded when I bought it, I modded it some more.)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For most of my life I would have said Telecaster, and I did take it to last night's gig, but right now I seem to be in transition. Lately it's been a Godin LG with tapped humbuckers. Lots of tones available. Also spending a lot of time with the Godin Belmont. Again, lots of tones, and it's tuned down a half step with flatwound 11s for some genuine grind and growl to go with the silky smooth. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, lately it's been my Strat, but I get the sense that in a pinch--ie, were I to join a working, gigging bar band--the only guitar I'd really need would be my Musicman Axis Supersport. That guitar can do just about any sound, and it's incredibly comfortable.

Sorry, kids; no pictures yet. But soon!


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

I rotate through mine as well so I don't have a single 'go-to' guitar. I used to be a straight up Telecaster guy but now I find myself playing Gibson or PRS guitars more and more.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

My Gibson SG Special, by far. Bought it when I'd been playing for only 5 months -- I only planned on spending $400, but once I played it, none of the other guitars in the store compared. It's since had some Duncans installed, and there's a full set of Tonepros hardware and tuners waiting to be put on next time I get it set up.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

It's not the most versatile guitar, sonically speaking----it sounds line a Gretsch, but for pure comfort and ease it has to be my Gretsch 6120 1959 LTV. It's just a beautiful playing guitar, and looks pretty too!


----------



## boldaslove69 (Oct 17, 2009)

Definately the Monterey Strat i had built for me

Custom shop 69 pickups, maple neck with rosewood board that is scalloped from 12-22 and has dunlop 6105 extra jumbo frets, plays like a dream and sounds amazing.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I usually rotate them, but my Godin Exit-22 fits just right with me sdsre


----------



## MungoJerry (Apr 15, 2009)

Always go back to my '03 LP Standard. Great tone, slick neck. I once tried to really like an sg but we never got along. Nothing against sg's in general and yours looks nice.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thats a very nice custom monterey strat... I like the scalloped from the 12 to 22 idea... who built it


----------



## boldaslove69 (Oct 17, 2009)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Thats a very nice custom monterey strat... I like the scalloped from the 12 to 22 idea... who built it


The body was done by a guy in the states, and i got the neck made by someone in whitby who i found on kijiji


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Lately, it's been my PRS but over the past 1 & 1/2 years it's been my Gibson R8.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Les Paul Studio with Lindy Fralin humbuckers and black hardware:



























I recorded a bit with it about a week ago and just straight in to the amp with an SM57 the thing sat in the mix like a dream...I didn't EQ it at all.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

well my main go to guitar is an ibanez RG7321. use it the most out of the two that I have (although my RG321MH isn't a slouch. . .it's in the shop getting emg's I put in halfassed permanently wired up. .etc . .) funny thing is . . people who've listened to it say it's a guitar that they "see" a blues guitarist using (this is after they listen to it clean) as it apparently has more in common with a fifties strat than it does a metal machine sound wise 

it's an excellent teaching tool as well . . .students can't simply visually copy me to get results, they have to pay attention for the first few lessons which I quite like. that seventh string comes in handy in the seemingly weirdest ways


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> The body was done by a guy in the states, and i got the neck made by someone in whitby who i found on kijiji


very cool excellent finished product.

That Black LP with Lindy Fralin pups look killer nices Black studio PERIOD!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

For a humbucker equipped guitar, my '61 LP Custom reissue...











If I need singles, my triple soapbar PRS Custom 22...


----------



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

For me it's my Custom Shop '54 Strat.










Through the Rebel Deluxe.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My Sims - soon to be the only electric I have here!


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

custom shop ESP vintage plus with Van Zandt Vintage Plus pickups










my electric guitar collection has suffered recently in favour of my acoustic guitar collection going from 1 to 5 in the period of just over one year..... but it is now my priority to get it back on track, I hope to add a Suhr or CS Fender strat later this year, until then, the ESP will be the undisputed go to guitar


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

repost. . . same go to guitar, but this time with pics to show for it


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

These days it's my Fender Mustang, I love the versatility of that guitar and it's also very light.

65 Fender Mustang (original color was red, paint was stripped)


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Some beauties in this thread.

My go-to guitar nowadays is my G&L Legacy.... which is crazy, because I've always been a Gibson guy. However, me and this axe have bonded big time in the last 6 months or so.










..makes me feel guilty for not paying as muuch attention to his big brother:


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

My go to is this Bobburst. Paid way too much for it and the construction is kinda funky, but is sounds and plays like a dream.











Honorable seconds for this OBG '57 Reissue. One solid piece of mahogany makes up the top and back. Super light weight at 7.9 pounds like the old wood guitars. Tonepros Kulsons, light weight tailpiece and bridge will bring it down to 7.2 pounds and hopefully #1 status.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..i can'T say ONE...cause depend on what i'll be playing..but since i've been relearning a load of old 80's metal song, i've been playing a LOT of my franky..and when more bluesy stuff..my favorite Strat..


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

An LP, 2 PRS's (I just got my third but alas, it too might go. I can't seem to get along with these guitars- is there something wrong with me???), 2 American Teles and a few I can't remember but this big and bold bad boy (yeah, the pinkish red color belies it's badass playability) is here to stay, well, at least until next week!


Nah, I think my Nash and I will be buried together.largetongue










Mmmmmm.....look at that inviting gunk in the bridgelofu


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

If i had to pick one it would be my Carvin CT6. Best overall sound and wicked playability. 
Its a dual humbucker with coil taps making it quite versatile.
Next in line is my LP Trad and EBMM EVH i just picked up from Kruts here on the forum.

Edit: Thought i should add some pics for ya.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Toss up for me... for rich tones this is the one I go for:












For rocking its this one....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

From a "comfort zone" point of view I still fall back on my LP Std. Sounds great and I'm just used to it. I don't feel as nervous on stage when I'm holding it. BUT based on comments from a few people after our last gig (including Mario) my Custom 24 just sounded fantastic so I really think it will soon take over number 1 spot.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'd have to go with my Reverend Flatroc. Dual Filtertrons with their bass contour control is pretty unbeatable versatility wise. With the bass contour dialed right down, you can get decent Tele twang. In the middle you get pretty bang on Gretsch tones. And dialed right up you get a cross between Gretsch tones and an LP. I can basically get all my favourite tones from one guitar, which is pretty cool. Great hardware, great pickups and great construction as well.

This family photo is a little dated and a few of these are gone, but the Rev is on the far right:


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll grab my Epi Les Paul first, my Fender Strat waits for those songs that are in a different tuning. 

I need to pay more attention to my Lado


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

davetcan... excellent custom 24!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> davetcan... excellent custom 24!


Thank you sir !!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

davetcan said:


>


This sir, is my dream guitar! (same color too!) Hopefully I will get one someday! 

For my part, my '52 Hotrod Tele is my #1 guitar. Play, sounds and look wonderfull!


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

*Junior*

This one has the neck I've been looking for all my life...


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

At home, I alternate between my three guitars (ES-335, LP Standard, Northern Jumbo acoustic). But when I play out, I take the LP almost everytime.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

wintle said:


> This one has the neck I've been looking for all my life...


Damn, that's just really really nice.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

For me it's my LP studio all-mahogony git. The perfect match for my JCM800.




























Also picutured in the last pic is my Squier Strat, absolutely killer guitar, perfect intonation and playability. I just like the HEAVY that the LP brings to the table (stock Burstbucker Pro's, mahog cap on mahog body)


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

this new dog has taken over the top spot from my G&L Legacy. 








[/IMG]

... if I need the LP humbucker sound, it would have to be my 79 Ibanez Artist.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Glad your happy with er Dave ! its the same on this end I love the 335 ! cheers enjoy!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Couldn't be happier. Well maybe if I still had that 335 LOL. 

Glad you're still digging it.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

bluesmostly said:


> this new dog has taken over the top spot from my G&L Legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I dig that Mofo!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's an add on question that I'm curious about... whatever guitar your 'go to' is... how long has it been 'the one'? For me, my 'go to' strat has been 'the one' for about 15 years... I have other guitars (including other stratocasters) and I do play them occasionally, but it's really all about that particular guitar for me.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I just got my LP in January of this year but I had been saving/working extra shifts to pay for it for a while...I knew it was exactly what I wanted/needed to get closer to the tone I hear in my head...and I was right, so it's been my #1 since the day I got it. Can't keep my hands off her.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

I think each time varies . . some of us have only owned our go to guitars for a relatively short time, some of us are luckier and have had them for a number of years. 

In my case I try not to have one go to guitar, I try to make sure that each of my twins can do something different (but be able to sub in for each other if one needs repair) so that I'm forced to use them both. Due to the particular way I've got both my six string and my seven string setup at the moment it's more important to switch between both so that I can use them effectively.

but to answer the question directly, I've had my go to six string for a year and a half, and my seven string (the main go to guitar in general) for about seven months


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

My G&L Asat Special.Swamp Ash body with Maple neck and fretboard...WOW!!
This setup is my grab an go's...


----------

